# Nikon D7000 or Canon 7D ?? : an upgrade from Sony W5



## nitinr708 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I wish to have a new camera.
 My old camera - Sony Cybershot W5 (I am happy with, NOT That Happy)

Following are the factors / situations which matter to me - 

1. Camera which doesn't let me down specially while Night and indoor photography.. Because usually in Indoor photography I've noticed Serious shaking from my cybershot W5. 

2. And I love to take shots of vivid colorful patterns and buildings, which usually happens in the day with lot of light available.. so the preferable camera would be, one which has a better sharpness and ability to produce MAX amount of colors.

3. Also for situations like walking down a marriage reception hall, it's obvious Tripod is not usually what you carry which may lead to have your hands shaking without tripod.. so definitely WEIGHT matters. . . 

4. One more challenging time is, shots of night lights during the festival of DIWALI .. as we are talking about capturing fireworks with preferably ZOOM to cover maximum possible area.

Budget is not a factor currently.. as I'd have to start saving once I part  with a side (Nikon or Canon).

Does it seem like there is one choice that is better than the other... 


thank you The Photo Forum

Nitin Rajora.


----------



## jmeFitz (Feb 8, 2011)

I like canon cameras so my recommendation would be a canon r90 or r95.  The r95 is an upgraded version of the r90 but it can also shoot video.  In reference to your #3 & #4 of things you are looking for in camera, you don't necessarily want a heavier camera.  Moreover one with image stabilization.  Also, if you want to use zoom on your digital camera - make sure you get one that has decent optical zoom, as digital zoom kind of destroys the clarity of the image.

What's nice about the Canon r90 or r95 is that it's a small camera but has capabilities of taking pictures in RAW format.  That said, I have found that I rarely use my zoom at all anymore.  Instead, I make sure I have my camera set to take pictures either using RAW or a larger file size and after I download my pictures, if I want to zoom in on anything, I just crop using whichever computer software program/ photo editing software.


----------



## jmeFitz (Feb 8, 2011)

I apologize, I neglected to consider the title of your post in my response.  I assumed you were in the market for another pocket digital camera.


----------



## olearris (Feb 8, 2011)

for money the 7D but id say the D7000 if money isnt the matter


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 8, 2011)

D7000


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 8, 2011)

When I replace my 40D it will be a 7D


----------



## commissionedsk (Feb 8, 2011)

Personally I am a nikon girl...always have been probably always will be...I've heard though that Canon is better for capturing vivid colors...Nikons capture great color...but there is something about canon's that just does it better...

Honestly I believe it comes down to a matter of preference...what you will feel more comfortable with...I like nikon because of the duel dials, the way it performs in daylight...and the quality of Nikkor lenses but thats just my preference. So I would recommend...if you are able...go to a camera store (not just an electronics store) but a camera store...and see if you can hold them...feel the weight...the dials...use everything that you would use on a daily basis...then go with what suits you best.


----------



## DigitalRev (Feb 8, 2011)

If budget allows, I would go for the Canon EOS 7D.

The Nikon D7000 has a new Metering and AF Systems and dual card slots, which is an upgrade to the existing Nikon DSLRs and sounds like a good choice in an upgrade. 

However, in considering of taking some serious pictures, the high continuous burst, at 8fps and higher MP from Canon 7D is quite important.


----------



## nitinr708 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks a ton guys.. It really is much clearer which way I am gonna part now. 
D7000 is my choice too.. One big factor was it's weight as compared to the 7D. Plus I ain't gonna go use this for professional shots. This is just an upgrade for my hobby. 

And who knows if I really would jump to professional world.. I'd consider upgrading to a Nikon D300s or maybe more..

But I read in one of reviews of D7000 that the top LCD doesn't help much, and some of the exposure and menu settings are somewhat difficult to reach.. DO any of you feel the same??

Thanks.
Nitin Rajora


----------



## DigitalRev (Feb 8, 2011)

Two suggestions: 

1. Go to a local store and try it out yourself

2. Watch Kai's review on the D7000 @ 5:00 to 6:00


----------



## flea77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitin,

Actually, I took the D7000 over the D300s a couple months ago and could not be happier. To answer your specifics:

1) The D7000 has about one stop of an advantage over the 7D in low light due to better high ISO performance.
2) Sharpness is dependent on lens, not so much body. As for colors, either should do a fine job. The D7000 does have up to +2EV better latitude at around ISO 100 which may make a difference for you, or may not.
3) D7000 is lighter.
4) Either one will capture fireworks just fine, the zoom factor is a question for the lens, not the body.

Allan


----------



## willg (Feb 14, 2011)

flea77 said:


> Nitin,
> 
> Actually, I took the D7000 over the D300s a couple months ago and could not be happier. To answer your specifics:
> 
> Allan



These are the same two I was deciding between. I am getting ready to get my d7000 as well.

Nitin, having done all the research I have, I am going with Nikon as I have been a Nikon user for over 25 years. The models I have owned have been very dependable and well worth the cost. Good luck in your decision!

Will


----------



## jaymitch (Feb 14, 2011)

I shoot with 7d's and love them.  I am a big fan of canon and their amazing line of lenses, not to say that Nikon doesn't make great gear because they do.  I have actually done work with the d7000 and it is a really nice camera but i decided to make the investment into Canon and have no regrets.   
I would suggest going out and get your hands on both cameras if it is possible,  See what feels better to you.  
The body's are similar as far as what they offer...the canon is a bit faster and MP wise it has better image quality.  Nikon is lighter but I personally like the feel of a heavier camera..makes it feel well made and the 7d certainly is, I have beat mine up pretty good and never had a problem.
Really you can't go wrong either way...good luck with your decision.


----------



## SWFLA1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been primarily a Nikon person forever, but I'm considering jumping to Canon.  I've been trying to buy a D7000 for a week and can only find it "in stock" in the kit configurations...seems like no one has body only.


----------



## nitinr708 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys,
Many thanks to all you friends including the Nikon enthusiasts out there
Following are my conclusions over an ever-ending discussion on deciding my first DSLR -
I've considered reaching out to Nikon D7000 based on your tremendously valuable inputs, but it's a bit heavier for me and 

My reasons for switching the track from Nikon to Canon -
I suppose Canon 60D is a bit better that way with it's light weight plastic body, agility and a handsome ISO performance. 
Has a fully adjustable swivel LCD making it easier to make high / low angle shots, has acceptable HD video quality, 
It's APS-C sensor is what I believe just bit smaller than the full-frames out there , Canon's EF-S lenses are comparatively economical than the Nikon track, I can't seem to think too many of the reasons as of now but I guess,
Canon EOS 60D is going to be the next kid in my kit !
BUT Still I wish to have a Nikon D7000, I just might delay taking it till one more paycheck I guess to have it... 
Letz see


----------

